# [SOLVED][OT] Czy programy pod DOS/Windows niszczą Linuksa?

## BeteNoire

Co sądzicie i jakie macie doświadczenia z wpływem programów Win-DOSowych na Linuksa?

Pytanie to powstało w mojej głowie po dziwnym przypadku jaki miałem dzisiaj. Otóż: odpaliłem sobie w DOSie dwa programy do zarządzania partycjami, żeby przygotować miejsce pod... Windows. Programy te to Paragon Partition Manager Personal i Partiton Magic (oczywiście legalne wersje demo  :Wink:  ). Gentoo mam na sda, a mieszać zacząłem w hda, bardzo pilnując, żeby przypadkiem nie kliknąć jakiejś operacji na sda. Zrobiłem co trzeba, czyli: przygotowanie partycji i przywrócenie WinXP z obrazu. Rebootuję kompa do Gentoo, żeby wyedytować bootloader i... co się okazuje?

Gentoo nie startuje. Grub wypisuje mi errora, że nie znajduje pliku, przy czym widzę dziwne krzaki w jego komunikacie. Kiedy dochodzi do grubsplasha - na ekranie sieczka, nic nie widać.

Uruchomiłem Gentoo poprzez SBM zapisany na dyskietce i widzę błędy systemu plików na /boot i /home. Dziwne, bo odpalam fsck a ten mi nic nie wykazuje.

To ja już nic nie rozumiem...

Czy ktoś miał podobne doświadczenia?

----------

## Drwisz

Wiesz, ja po kilku przygodach z programami które podałeś, zrezygnowałem z zarządzania partycjami (linuksowymi) przez nie. 

Co cię podkusiło? Przecież jest kupa programów dla linuksa. W ostateczności można użyć instalatora choćby "Mandrivy".

Taka drobna uwaga:

To nie oprogramowanie niszczy linuksa, bo jest tylko narzędziem.

Niszczy linuksa użytkownik, bo jest tylko małpą z przerośniętymi ambicjami  :Wink: 

----------

## endel

Przez Partition Magic stracilem kiedys tablice alokacji - generalnie nie jest to najlepszy program...

----------

## wariat

Pomijajac jakosc partition magic i kilku podobnych, to podejzewam ze zdziwienie sposowdowal glownie fakt, ze cos pospulo sie z /home na sda, podczas kiedy grzebano w tablicy partycji na hda.

Tylko jedno mnie zastanawia, skoro proram byl w wersji dla DOS, to czy nie byl przypadkiem tak stary, ze SATA to dla neio cos dziwnego? Tak tylko pytam, bo mnie to zastanawia.

----------

## mbar

Najprawdopodobniej zmianie uległa logiczna geometria dysku (liczba głowic/cylindrów) -- takie rzeczy się zdarzają właśnie po użyciu PM. Wymuś w BIOSie ręczne ustawienie LBA (nie Auto).

----------

## BeteNoire

Problem błędów systemów plików na sda1 (/boot) i sda10 (/home) rozwiązałem - po prostu mkfs i przywrócenie danych z kopii.

Pozostaje problem GRUBa. Sytuacja wygląda tak, że gdy bootuję z dysku GRUB mi "krzaczy" (dziwne znaczki zamiast niektórych literek) i pisze że nie ma jakiegoś pliku (error 17 bodajże) a potem przechodzi do grubsplasha, który wygląda jakby po nim wszerz i wzdłuż przejechać grabiami.

Co ciekawe - gdy bootuję z dyskietki Smart Boot Managera i wskazuję do zabootowania mój sda to... menu GRUBa pojawia się prawidłowe, nic nie "krzaczy" i normalnie mogę zabootować dowolny system z menu.

Czy ktoś wie o co tu biega?

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Wiesz, ja po kilku przygodach z programami które podałeś, zrezygnowałem z zarządzania partycjami (linuksowymi) przez nie.
> 
> Co cię podkusiło? Przecież jest kupa programów dla linuksa.

 

Podkusiło mnie, że ta wersja DOSowa dobrze się zawsze spisywała... na dyskach z samym Windows. I nie licząc tych idiotycznych errorów jakie  to niby wykrywała na tablicach partycji Linuksa :/ Może to przez to coś mi się sypnęło. Wydaje mi się, że ten program robi pewne zmiany w tablicach partycji bez pytania o zgodę :/ A z drugiej strony - gdy zawsze wyskakiwało okienko z "errorem" i zapytaniem czy go naprawić to klikałem nie i miałem spokój. Może więc to nie PM a Paragon? Nie jestem w stanie tego stwierdzić.

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Niszczy linuksa użytkownik, bo jest tylko małpą z przerośniętymi ambicjami 

 

Hej, mam nadzieję, że to nie o mnie   :Shocked:   :Question: 

 *endel wrote:*   

> Przez Partition Magic stracilem kiedys tablice alokacji - generalnie nie jest to najlepszy program...

 

Ja również zaczynam mieć o nim takie zdanie :/ Program zewnętrzny nie ma prawa ingerować w to co jest na dysku bez zgody użytkownika  :Exclamation: 

Dodam, że Partition Magic nie jest już produktem firmy PowerQuest. Teraz to się nazywa... Symantec's Norton Partition Magic   :Confused: 

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Najprawdopodobniej zmianie uległa logiczna geometria dysku (liczba głowic/cylindrów) -- takie rzeczy się zdarzają właśnie po użyciu PM. Wymuś w BIOSie ręczne ustawienie LBA (nie Auto).

 

Niestety dla sda nic nie jestem w stanie wymusić. Nie ma go w BIOSie, zawiaduje nim SATA RAID controller obecny na mojej płycie (KT6 Delta).

----------

## Drwisz

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Drwisz wrote:*   Niszczy linuksa użytkownik, bo jest tylko małpą z przerośniętymi ambicjami  
> 
> Hej, mam nadzieję, że to nie o mnie   
> ...

 

Absolutnie nie. 

      Co do ingerencji w dane: przecież sam mu pozwoliłeś manipulując partycjami. Weź pod uwagę, że ten program jest przygotowany dla użytkowników win. Prawdopodobnie (nie wiem jaka wersja) obsługuje tylko ext2. I tu widzę ewentualne źródło kłopotów, jeśli używasz innego systemu plików. Program poprawił to co uważał za błędne.  Teraz wyobraź sobie, jak widzi ten galimatias system.

http://orgs.man.ac.uk/documentation/grub/grub_14.html

Tu masz wszystkie kody błędów gruba. Powinno to coś Ci podpowiedzieć. Powodzenia.

----------

## endel

i nie da sie zrobic chroot na sda10 zamontowac /boot (sda1) i odtworzyc gruba w mbr? W sumie to takie oczywiste ze pewnie sie nie da...  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie muszę się chrootować. System się uruchamia poprzez SBM, ino GRUB jest uszkodzony. Dwukrotnie na nowo zapisywałem GRUBa 

```
grub

root (hd1,0)

setup (hd1)
```

i nic to nie dało.

Pech ( a może moja bezmyślność? ) chciał, że dzień wcześniej odpalałem sobie R.I.P, która ma skrypcik do backupu MBR - po chwili czytania helpa do tego skryptu zrezygnowałem z jego użycia :/

----------

## psycepa

a nie mozesz np z poziomu systemu wyzerowac MBR np przy pomocy

```

dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 

```

a potem jeszcze raz  sprobowac zainstalowac gruba ?

ps. oczywiscie hda trzeba zamienic na wpis odpowiadajacy konfiguracji systemu, ty pewnie to wiesz ale jakis kadu_k kiedys to przeczyta, zrobi i bedzie kaszanka  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Opierając się na strukturze budowy mbr nie chciałbym... usunąć sobie partycji   :Laughing: 

----------

## psycepa

to nadpisz fdiskiem a potem jeszcze raz grubem,

z ta struktura to nie jest wielki problem

zczytalbys sobie odpowiednie wartosci gdzie sie zaczyna gdzie konczy i potem tablice partycji moglbys odzyskac  :Razz: 

----------

## Drwisz

A może usuń gruba całkiem z mbr, i dopiero wtedy zainstaluj go na nowo. Albo nadpisz go lilo. Sprawdź czy "qtparted", "fdisk" nie ma  opcji odświeżenia mbr (przykro mi ale nie pamietam). 

.edit.

Hmm zostałem "ubiegnięty".

----------

## sza_ry

Nawet dos-owy fdisk  miał opcję odświeżenia mbr -> fdisk /MBR, to historia ale związana z tematem.

Większość przypadków “niszczenia” Linux-a (poza oczywiście usunięciem czy sformatowaniem partycji) to właśnie nadpisanie mbr przez instalację windy itp.  Oczywiście winda nie pyta się o zgodę  :Sad: 

Dlatego właśnie;

```
grub 

root (hd1,0) 

setup (hd1,0)

```

Z przyzwyczajenia nawet tam gdzie nie ma niebezpieczeństwa przeciągów z okna  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> Nawet dos-owy fdisk  miał opcję odświeżenia mbr -> fdisk /MBR, to historia ale związana z tematem.
> 
> Większość przypadków niszczenia Linux-a (poza oczywiście usunięciem czy sformatowaniem partycji) to właśnie nadpisanie mbr przez instalację windy itp.  Oczywiście winda nie pyta się o zgodę 
> 
> Dlatego właśnie;
> ...

 

a to :

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie muszę się chrootować. System się uruchamia poprzez SBM, ino GRUB jest uszkodzony. Dwukrotnie na nowo zapisywałem GRUBa 
> 
> Kod:	
> ...

 

widziales ?

----------

## sza_ry

Psycepa> Widziałem  :Wink:  odnoszę się do tematu (Czy programy pod Dos niszczą Linux-a)  :Smile:  może nie będę się cytował  :Wink: 

Odnośnie problemu szczegółowego PM i Grub prawie wszystko zostało napisane;

Zakładamy że sprzęt jest sprawny.

PM czy inny program prawdopodobnie uszkodził strukturę partycji Linux-owej i/albo BR (w tym przypadku MBR).

Naprawiamy partycję w tym sam program Grub. Zakładamy że się powiodło.

Odświeżamy zapis w BR (MBR), i wpisujemy tam Gruba. Zakładamy że się powiodło

I w tym momencie jest moje odwołanie do tematu (Mam nadzieję że BeteNoire podrzuci za chwilę wyniki  :Smile:  )

Jeśli tak wszystko działa  :Smile:  Jeśli nie działa to albo któreś założenie poszło w krzaki  :Sad:  albo struktura partycji jest tak zamieszana że Grub się gubi. Można dla sportu z tym walczyć albo zdjąć partycje z dysku i zacząć wszystko od nowa. Co zresztą większość programów do operacji na partycjach jasno pisze wielkimi literami -> “Powinno zadziałać ale zabezpiecz dane” (w skrócie)

Jest kilka programów które starają się odbudować strukturę dysku, ale jeśli jest wybór lepiej wyczyścić dysk  :Sad: 

No i niepotrzebnie streściłem wątek  :Sad:   a poza tym naprawdę od dawna używam do bootowania partycji  (wg. podstawowej specyfikacji poniżej 2GB ale podobno na nowym sprzęcie działa i dla dalszych partycji) a nie MBR i w przypadku Dos/Windows to się sprawdza  :Smile:  Po prostu nadpisanie MBR przez dowolny program najwyżej zmienia aktywną partycję, a nie niszczy Lilo czy Gruba  :Smile: 

----------

## rzabcio

To moze i ja sie dopisze...

Tez mam zle wspomnienia z PMem. Po uruchomieniu od razu wyswietli informacje o rzekomo uszkodzonej partycji. Pospieszylem sie i kliknalem na TAK uprawniajac go do naprawienia. No i po partycji linuksowej (wtedy z Fedorka). Najsmieszniejsze, ze bez tego nie chcial sie uruchomic. Zreszta nawet ze zgoda sie nie uruchomil.  :Smile:  Pliki odzyskalem ale systemu juz nie uruchomilem.

Droga sprawa do XPkowski menadzer dyskow. Pozamienial kolejnosci dyskow. Grub zglupial (Error 17, 12 czy tez 15 - albo wszystkie trzy po kolei  :Wink: ). Na szczescie nic wielkiego - wystarczylo LiveCD, zmiana numerkow, update fstaba i po sprawie.

Fajne mam tez wspomnienia z instalka XP _po_ Gentoo. Nie wiem, czy ktos z Was przygladal sie takiemu tekstowi (mnie wiecej - z pamieci):

```
Na partycji rozruchowej znajduje sie inny system operacyjny. Jezeli korzystasz z programow wielorozruchowych moga nastapic problemy z ich uruchamianiem po instalacji systemu Windows XP. Nacisnij ENTER by zastapic.
```

I zadnego wiecej wyboru. Za to kochamy M$.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

Ja tak miałem (XP po Gentoo). Zapisałem się na forum centrumxp.pl i pomogli mi.

----------

## qermit

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ja tak miałem (XP po Gentoo). Zapisałem się na forum centrumxp.pl i pomogli mi.

 jak to się dzieje, że ja instaluję XP (gentoo sobie siedzi na pierwszej partycji dysku) i nic mi się z partycjami nie dzieje, poza nadpisanym MBR oczywiście

----------

## Gabrys

Przepraszam, bo nie doczytałem. Miałem błąd innego typu:

 *Quote:*   

> ... Na tym dysku nie ma jednak partycji zgodnej z systemem Windows Xp

 

http://forum.centrumxp.pl/viewtopic.php?p=270575

Jeszcze raz przepraszam za błąd. Mój błąd, mój błąd  :Embarassed: .

----------

## BeteNoire

 *sza_ry wrote:*   

> PM czy inny program prawdopodobnie uszkodził strukturę partycji Linux-owej i/albo BR (w tym przypadku MBR).(...) Mam nadzieję że BeteNoire podrzuci za chwilę wyniki  

 

Wszystkie partycje są widoczne i montują się prawidłowo a więc uszkodzeniu nie mogła ulec tablica partycji. Gruba zapisywałem 3 razy od nowa. Patrzę na schemat MBR opisany w wikipedii i nic z tego nie rozumiem...

Postanowiłem zapisać sobie to co mi GRUB wypluwa. Oto te komunikaty:

```
Booting Gentoo

root (hd1,0)

Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/bzImage#gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro vga=0x317 splash=verbose,theme:livecd#2005#1

Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
```

Zwróćcie uwagę na takie rzeczy: 

1. hashe - # - są to krzaczki, które widzę zamiast odpowiednich znaków w tych mniejscach.

2. Nazwa kernela do zabootowania - bzImage.gentoo a przecież domyślne wejście u mnie to bzImage.nitro!

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/root-splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo.nitro

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/bzImage.nitro root=/dev/sda3 ro vga=0x317 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2005.1

initrd (hd1,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1024x768

title=Gentoo

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/bzImage.gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro vga=0x317 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2005.1

initrd (hd1,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1024x768
```

3. I chyba to co najbardziej rzuca się w oczy: GRUB zdaje się nie rozpoznawać typu partycji! Bez sensu, bo wszystko wygląda w porządku:

```
      Name               Flags              Part Type        FS Type                    [Label]                Size (MB)

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

      sda1                                   Primary         Linux ext2                                            32,91

      sda2               Boot                Primary         NTFS                                                  16,46

      sda3                                   Primary         Linux ReiserFS                                       271,44

      sda5                                   Logical         Linux swap / Solaris                                 263,21

      sda6                                   Logical         Linux ReiserFS                                      2146,80

      sda7                                   Logical         Linux ReiserFS                                       542,87

      sda8                                   Logical         Linux ReiserFS                                       534,65

      sda9                                   Logical         Linux ReiserFS                                       271,44

      sda10                                  Logical         Linux ReiserFS                                     42952,42

      sda11                                  Logical         NTFS                                                2146,80

      sda12                                  Logical         NTFS                       [^A]                    10734,00

      sda13                                  Logical         Linux ext2                                         32761,30

      sda14                                  Logical         Linux ext3                                        107372,81
```

Oczywiście, że najłatwiej byłoby mi stworzyć od nowa całą tablicę partycji (jest w fdisku taka opcja) ale to byłoby równoznaczne z usunięciem wszystkich danych i pracochłonnym przywracaniem backupu. A problem nie wydaje się być aż tak poważny, by czyścić do zera cały dysk. Poza tym... po prostu chcę zrozumieć co właściwie się stało i gdzie leży problem   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## mbar

No to weź może livecd, sformatuj (a nie fsck) na nowo /dev/sda1, chroot, zrób rekompilację kernela i na nowo go skopiuj do /boot, utwórz grub.conf i zainstaluj gruba tak jak to robiłeś wcześniej...

A tak BTW to jesteś pewien, że /dev/sda to właśnie hd1? Bo u mnie sda odpowiada dyskowi hd0 w grubie  :Smile: 

Zobacz w BIOSie priorytety bootowania dysków (kolejność).Last edited by mbar on Thu Jan 26, 2006 9:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

hmm ja nie wiem czy to cos pomoze, ale kurde nie rozumie dlaczego wiekszosc ludzi ma default 0...

u mnie sa dwa wpisy dot kerneli

a default pokazuje mi na 1

```

default 1

```

pozatym, mozesz poeksperymentowac jesli ci tak bardzo zalezy zeby sie dokopac co i jak

po pierwsze backup MBRa, najlepiej na jakies zewn nosnik, preferably 2 nosniki

zapewne wiesz

```

dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/moj_MBR.bin bs=512 count=1

```

po drugie

spisujesz sobie dokladne granice partycji

AFAIR fdisk podaje je calkiem przyzwoicie

w razie czego nawet jak utworzysz nowe partycje, to beddzi dokladni taki sam uklad i dane nie powinny sie poniszczyc, oczywiscie przy takich zabawach w przypadku waznych danych backup jest obowiazkowy

po trzecie

z bootdyskietki/cdromu windy 

```

fdisk /MBR

```

jak ktos tu juz podal

to nadpisze MBRa _ale_nie_powinno_zniszczyc_tablicy_partycji_

mi przynajmniej nie niszczylo

a potem to standardowo

livecd -> mount -> chroot -> install grub

ew

jesli samo nadpisanie gruba grubem nie pomaga moze jest jakas opcja gruba ktora czysci te pare bajtow odp. za bootloadera,

kolejna opcja mozesz sprobowac lilo a potem znowu gruba

ten zbackupowany MBR AFAIK mozna sobie dowolnym edytorem ktory obsluguje hexa poogladac

wtedy moze wiecej zrozumiesz z tego opisu MBRa z wiki czy z czego tam, swoja droga mowiac te wartosci ktore tam niby sa to dla mnie czarna magia bo nigdy mi to nie bylo potrzebne, no ale w koncu to _tylko_ 512 bajtow  :Smile:  mozna sie nauczyc ;P a i poznac nie zaszkodzi  :Smile: 

w razie jakiejs kaszany zawsze mozesz przywrocic wyjsciowego MBRa np z livecd

```

dd if=/sciezka_do_pliku/moj_MBR.bin of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1

```

wiec w najgorszym razie skonczysz w punkcie wyjscia....

pozdrawiam

----------

## mbar

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122656-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-grub+error+17.html

----------

## BeteNoire

 *mbar wrote:*   

> No to weź może livecd, sformatuj (a nie fsck) na nowo /dev/sda1

 

Już to robiłem. Pisałem wyżej, że utworzyłem na nowo system plików.

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  chroot, zrób rekompilację kernela i na nowo go skopiuj do /boot, utwórz grub.conf i zainstaluj gruba tak jak to robiłeś wcześniej...

 

Odtworzyłem wszystkie dane w /boot z backupu po mkfs.ext2.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> A tak BTW to jesteś pewien, że /dev/sda to właśnie hd1? Bo u mnie sda odpowiada dyskowi hd0 w grubie 

 

```
cat /boot/grub/device.map

(hd1)   /dev/sda

(hd0)   /dev/hda

(fd0)   /dev/fd0
```

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Zobacz w BIOSie priorytety bootowania dysków (kolejność).

 

Również to robiłem. Pierwszy jest SATAn, inne urządzenia w ogóle wyłączone z bootowania.

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ]hmm ja nie wiem czy to cos pomoze, ale kurde nie rozumie dlaczego wiekszosc ludzi ma default 0...
> 
> u mnie sa dwa wpisy dot kerneli
> 
> a default pokazuje mi na 1

 

 *http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#default wrote:*   

> 13.1.1 default
> 
> — Command: default num
> 
>     Set the default entry to the entry number num. Numbering starts from 0, and the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used

 

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> z bootdyskietki/cdromu windy
> 
> ```
> 
> fdisk /MBR
> ...

 

Wciąż wracam myślami do struktury MBR (ach, co za sentyment  :Wink:  ) i zadaję sobie pytanie: co właściwie robi tak komenda jak nie zeruje MBR (czytaj: nie usuwa tablicy partycji)?

----------

## psycepa

```

default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=hardened

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/hardened-2.6.11 root=/dev/hda3

title=gentoo_1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/gentoo_1 root=/dev/hda3

```

i pojawia mi sie prompt gruba gdzie musze recznie mu podac sciezke do krenela i wykonac boot

jak zmienie na 

```

default 1 #or

default 2

```

pojawi mi sie ladne gui gdzie moge sobie wybrac kernel itd

powiedz mi probowales na default != 0 czy tak piszesz bo w dokumentacji akurat tak pisze ?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> powiedz mi probowales na default != 0 czy tak piszesz bo w dokumentacji akurat tak pisze ?

 

Zaraz sprawdzę to i kwestię lilo (och, jak dawno nie używałem tego topornego loadera...  :Wink:  )

----------

## psycepa

przypomniala mi sie jeszcze jedna sprawa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Grub error 17 
> 
> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition 
> ...

 

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> kernel (hd1,0)/boot/bzImage.nitro root=/dev/sda3 ro vga=0x317 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2005.1
> ...

 

jak wyzej widac u mnie nie ma w linijce kernel wyspecyfikowanego (hd....)

skoro jest root to kernel _chyba_ sie podaje wzgledem tego roota, z tym ze tego to akurat nie jestem pewien

na nasze to taki wpis lacznie z tym root=(hd1,0) (w twoim przypadku)

to by bylo cos w stylu

```

[b]/dev/hda1[/b]/dev/hda1/boot/bzimageblablabla

```

gdzie pogrubiona czesc odpowiada za linijke z root a reszta za linijke z kernel

gdzies na forum natknalem sie ze sa z tym jakies problemy, ale nie pamietam dokladnie, ja ustawilem tak jak mam w configu i gra i buczy ze az milo,

w zasadzie po gruba siegnalem zachecony pozytywnymi opiniami tutaj na forum, na 2 kompach mam lilo, IMHO latwiejsze, lzejsze i w ogole zaczynalem z lilo wiec tak zostalo, a na serwerku moim domowych przy okazji stawiania stwierdzilem 'a co mi tam, jak mi sie nie spodoba to wywale' no i zostal ten grub caly nieszczesny bo fajny nawet jest, troche czytania bylo przy konifguracji, a wlasnie:

 *gentoo.handbook wrote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r3
> 
> # Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located
> ...

 

a wracajac do tematu, to w sumie to chyba koniec tego wywodu  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Właśnie zdałem sobie sprawę z jednej rzeczy. Grub informuje mnie, że nie może zamontować filesystemu 0x7, a to jest... NTFS! 

```
fdisk -l |grep -i ntfs

/dev/hda1   *           1         448     3598528+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2               5           6       16065    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda11           5719        5979     2096451    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda12           5980        7284    10482381    7  HPFS/NTFS
```

Daję głowę, że idzie mu o ten na hda1.

Bo rację masz, @psycepa, że:  *Quote:*   

> skoro jest root to kernel _chyba_ sie podaje wzgledem tego roota

 

W miejscu tego ntfs na hda1 był wcześniej /boot starego Gentoo z plikami Gruba, więc prawidłowo zapisany na sda bootloader wykorzystywał pliki a hda1. Co za gmatwanina... Nie rozumiem tylko jak ma się do tego mój device.map:

```
cat /boot/grub/device.map

(hd1)   /dev/sda

(hd0)   /dev/hda
```

Ale mam dziwne wrażenie, że ten problem wynika z mojego niedoczytania manuala GRUBa w którymś miejscu. A może z błędu w GRUBie? Może czas przerzucić się na SBMa albo GAGa?

----------

## psycepa

Bete przejrzyj sobie watek n/t gruba w dziale instalacja i sprzet, komus tam tez nie uwzglednialo wpisow w device.map czy jak tam plik mapy jest, i chyba bylo cos takiego ze wpis dot. tego pliku odnosil sie przez przypadek (taaa, przypadek, wlasnie takie cos (hd0,0)/boot/device.map pewnie) do /boot/boot/device.map a byl legalnie w /boot/device.map, tak mi sie przynajmniej wydaje, chyba ze cos pomieszalem  :Razz: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Kiedy zamieniłem numerkami to wszystko, poprzez device.map, grub.conf itp, chcąc mieć sda jako hd0 to system nie wstał. Wniosek był dla mnie z tego był prosty: device.map musi mieć mastaha hda jako hd0. No ale teraz nie wiem. Sprawdzę to co piszesz.

----------

## Aktyn

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Kiedy zamieniłem numerkami to wszystko, poprzez device.map, grub.conf itp, chcąc mieć sda jako hd0 to system nie wstał. Wniosek był dla mnie z tego był prosty: device.map musi mieć mastaha hda jako hd0. No ale teraz nie wiem. Sprawdzę to co piszesz.

 

Hm.. nie wiem, mi sie zawsze wydawało że grub sobie z BIOSu czyta konfiguracje

poza tym:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3059512.html#3059512

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3062490.html#3062490

Ja sie tam nie znam...

----------

## BeteNoire

Panie i panowie, problemy zostały rozwiązane. 

To mi dało do myśllenia:  *grub online manual wrote:*   

> Note that GRUB does not distinguish IDE from SCSI - it simply counts the drive numbers from zero, regardless of their type. Normally, any IDE drive number is less than any SCSI drive number, although that is not true if you change the boot sequence by swapping IDE and SCSI drives in your BIOS.

 

Zmieniłem mój device.map do takiej postaci:

```
(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/hda
```

Grub.conf wygląda tak:

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/root-splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo.nitro

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage.nitro root=/dev/sda3 ro vga=0x317 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2005.1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1024x768
```

A GRUBa należało zainstalować tak:

```
root (hd1,0)

setup (hd1)
```

Korupcje filesystemów spowodowane przez głupie dosowe programy naprawione zostały już wcześniej. A najśmieszniejsze było to , że w sumie przez moje niedopatrzenie GRUB używał swoich stage'ów z partycji hda1, po usunięciu której po prostu zgłupiał. :Laughing: 

A wniosek końcowy: nie używajcie Norton Partition Magic ani Paragon Partition Managera!

i... czytajcie uważnie manual GRUBa  :Wink: 

Na marginiesie mówiąc: trochę namieszała mi tu obecność nowego dysku SATA.

----------

## Drwisz

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wciąż wracam myślami do struktury MBR (ach, co za sentyment  ) i zadaję sobie pytanie: co właściwie robi tak komenda jak nie zeruje MBR (czytaj: nie usuwa tablicy partycji)?

 

Zapisuje w wyznaczonym miejscu (ja tak z pamięci dokładnego adresu Ci nie podam) bootloadera windows i to wszystko. Dla tego zaproponowałem instalację lilo. Będzie to to samo co: fdisk /mbr.

----------

## Gabrys

Temat rozwiązany, ale się dopnę jeszcze. Otóż bardzo miłą jest komenda:

# grub-install --recheck

która instaluje gruba, ale wcześniej ponownie sprawdza wszystkie urządzenia (czyli aktualizuje device.map, jeśli dobrze kojarzę). Czasami się coś z tym plikiem psuje jak się przekłada dyski, manipuluje z różnymi wersjami gruba, czy korzysta z DOSowych programów  :Wink: .

----------

## sza_ry

Co prawda rozwiązane (przez zmianę kolejności) ale jeszcze jesen pomysł;

BeteNoire> Grub przy boot-owaniu wyrzucał  komunikat z krzaczkami z jajkiem którego dawno nie używałeś  -> wygląda to na jakiś stary zapis w MBR. I nie w MBR hd1 który odświeżyłeś.

Mogą być dwa powody takiego zachowania;

MBR hd1 nie został odświeżony, np. Z powodu ustawienia w Bios-ie zabezpieczenia antywirusowego (blokuje zapis w MBR)

nie jest to MBR z hd1 ale z innego dysku (hd0). Komp usiłuje się zbootować z pierwszego dysku. Powinno pomóc;

```
setup(hd0)
```

Odświeżenie  MBR (np. Dos-owy fdisk /MBR) polega nie na kasowaniu całej jego zawartości, a tylko części nie związanej z opisem partycji itp. 

Ta pozostała część może być wykorzystana przez programy rozruchowe (lilo, grub), wirusy itp.

Ja zostawiam ten obszar pusty umieszczając lilo czy gruba na partycji, ale o tym już było  :Smile: 

Trzeba tylko pamiętać na którą partycję wskazuje flaga boot (fdisk -l). U BeteNoire boot zostałby przekazany na sda2 (jakiś NTFS  :Sad:  ). Dużo programów z obcego nam środowiska  :Wink:  lubi (bez pytania też) nadpisywać MBR m.in instalacje windy antywirusy. Niszcząc przy okazji zapisanego tam bootloadera. 

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

